# Insight Global Inc Boston are they legit?



## microaz (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone ever work for these guys before? They are offering a work from home help desk position to me and I need to figure out if they are legit and ok to work for? Anyone know?


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Insight+Global+Inc+Boston&aq=&oq=&aqi=&aq=&oq=&aqi=&fp=flbC24gbdiA

Looks kinda mixed to me. Having a storefront address is usually good. Another hit associates with scam. Didn't read that one, though.

What are the circumstances of the offer ? What makes you "feel" that it's NOT legit ?


----------

